

Ribbon Lets You Buy On Twitter, Launches YouTube Support, Price-Matches PayPal - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/10/payments-startup-ribbon-now-lets-you-buy-right-on-twitter-com-launches-youtube-support-price-matches-paypal/

======
jonemo
One key difference over other payment processing sites is that Ribbon lets
vendors be in any country of the world (as long as you have a Paypal account).
Most similar services are very restrictive over which country you can be in is
vendor.

The huge caveat, however, is that Ribbon's payment form for customer only
allows US addresses.

------
orangethirty
From their site:

Payouts are quick

Get your money out of Ribbon every two weeks via wire transfer, check request,
or PayPal.

Every _two_ weeks. That's a great way to create float, but not very useful to
the average Joe/Jane. Even though Paypal stinks, I can, at least, get some
money out of it in a couple of days, or instantly with their card.

~~~
unsquare
"Withdrawal Details - Payouts are deposited into your account at the end of
each month"

Not clear that it's 2 weeks yet , 2 weeks starts being manageable , but having
1 month worth of sales tied up...

~~~
orangethirty
Yeah, that's a bit ridiculous. That makes me operate on a de-facto net30
standard. Lots of businesses/people don't have enough cash flow to operate
like that.

------
rjvir
The YouTube integration looks awesome. I see so many indy artists put up janky
iTunes links on YouTube - that needs to be fixed.

------
gailees
Isn't this just the same thing as Gumroad!?

~~~
danielfriedman
No man! You can accept payments directly in-stream on Facebook and Twitter to
leverage your social networks for selling your product or service. And today
the pricing model was lowered to just 2.9% + 30 cents per transaction - very
affordable for all sellers.

~~~
orangethirty
That's not really that affordable, either. Its just copying the same rates as
everyone else. Rates that are simply a bit on the high side.

